# Need a good Exhaust system



## S2000 (Aug 24, 2003)

HI guys,
I have E39 M5 and I need an advice from you guys 
I'm looking for a good exhaust system and Air intake 
so, what do you recomand me to buy

thanx


----------



## laxwmatt (Nov 18, 2003)

Kelleners, or Tubi.

I've heard good things about both, but everyone on the M5board recommends Kelleners.

www.m5board.com

check it out.


----------



## gra8fuldd (May 17, 2003)

S2000 said:


> HI guys,
> I have E39 M5 and I need an advice from you guys
> I'm looking for a good exhaust system and Air intake
> so, what do you recomand me to buy
> ...


I have a 2003 Carbon Black M5 and I decided on the Tubi Full Cat-Back System. I had a Supersprint X-Pipe with the stock cans for about 3 months and decided that I did not like the direction that the sound of my Beast was taking. I started talking to a couple of friends that own Ferrari's ... each of them own 360's ... and they convinced me to give Tubi a try. I must say that I LOVE IT!! I love the way it looks and I Love the way it sounds.

It is a little bit money than Kellener or Supersprints or Hamann or Eisenmann ... BUT ... None of those "Cans Only" are made like the Tubi Full Cat Back System.


----------



## ACS3art (Dec 23, 2003)

S2000 said:


> HI guys,
> I have E39 M5 and I need an advice from you guys
> I'm looking for a good exhaust system and Air intake
> so, what do you recomand me to buy
> ...


acs exhaust is the best.2nd is remus and
a K&N filter(we did some test on our own)
compare two other air intake kit and exhaust(they are
loud) they gain a little at the very top-end
not worth-it at 5500rpm who use that 
maybe at the track
:thumbup:


----------

